# is there any OTC that feels like Klonopin?



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

I am doubtful :um, but I had to ask-- in case there is a hidden gem someone has found. Your input is greatly appreciated. I have only ever taken klonopin (and never anything OTC at all).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, not at all, there are comparable otc products with SSRI tough (like some brands of st johns worth).


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

Kay. Thank you, cray.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh wait, i forgot about phenibut, be VERY carefull of the tolerance and addiction issues tough.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

alcohol
phenibut maybe
suntheanine

niacinamide (didnt work for me
taurine (same)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Booze


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, yep, alcohol does soothe. having some right now, in the comfort of home.

Phenibut sparks my interest. It sounds great in moderation. I was reading on another forum about how it hasn't had any long-term studies (but I honestly don't know how many HAVE had long term studies, so maybe I will stop caring about that), and that's the only thing keeping me from clicking "BUY BUY BUY".


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its been approved for medical use in russia, it should have been studied there.


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

Welp, I ordered it. 250mg to start small, and can just take more if that doesn't do anything whatsoever. I spent sooo much time reading about it, and reviews on top of reviews. Thanks for suggesting it. crossing my fingers it does something for me


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Its been approved for medical use in russia, it should have been studied there.


yes, there called Noofen.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Tried everything OTC and am on klonopin. Niacinamide (3 grams a day) and L-Theanine 800mg a day are both VERY anxiolytic and helped me as much as the klonopin.


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

Very interesting! I appreciate you mentioning the mg and g amounts. I'm putting those on my list of things to try. Thanks for your help, Canadian4Life.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah the closest your going to get are supplements like Valerian root, l-theanine,kava kava-(be careful of med interactions and liver issues with heavy use), pwd magnesium, l-glutamine( precursor to the production of GABA), picamilon, and some good microbrews!


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

Supplements like Kava Kava and Valerian Root feel a lot like Klonopin and are suprisingly potent. Like Metamorphosis said, they can be tough on your liver so it's probably best to take them PRN in moderation.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

> Valerian Root feel a lot like Klonopin and are suprisingly potent.


Valerian root is totaly useless.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Phenibut


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

CutieBoots said:


> Very interesting! I appreciate you mentioning the mg and g amounts. I'm putting those on my list of things to try. Thanks for your help, Canadian4Life.


Methylcobalamin is a form of vitamin B12 I take. I forgot to mention it in my post but this stuff is potent and has major anxiolytic effects in me. I take 10-15mg sublingually a day (a large dose) but it definetly helps me with anxiety, takes away the shakes I get, calms down excitation and sweating and also almost removes my constant lingering nervous stomach. Try the 3 (methylcobalamin, Theanine and Niacinamide) and after a few days the results should be pretty impressive.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

kava kava is OTC


----------

